# Halloween ride



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Getting things ready for general sams Halloween ride never been have friends that have they said its pretty fun. cant wait.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool man, have fun. Whats the date


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*halloween ride*

Oct,26 general sams


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang, we have a Halloween party that evening to attend. Yall have fun


----------

